# Toyota Embroidery AD820 Service Manual



## h_amarus (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello

I just got an old toyota embroidery machine Ad820, no documentation came with it. I am looking for an electronic copy (PDF,Doc file) of the Service Manual for this model ,any help?

best regards

HA


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You might try Data Stitch and see if you can get a manual through them.


----------

